# صور صور الشهدين ابونا وسيم و ابونا ثائر اثناء استشادهم



## white-sky (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين

الى الاعضاء الكرام هذه صور الشهدين ابونا وسيم و ابونا ثائر اثناء استشادهم و صور بعض العالم والطفل الرضيع

في كنيسة سيدة النجاة .

مع الشكر لكم


----------



## alpha&omega (2 نوفمبر 2010)

العزة و المجد لشهداء المسيح و الخزي و العار للارهاب و الارهابيين


----------



## alpha&omega (2 نوفمبر 2010)

صور من تشيع جثامين الشهداء ووقفات احتجاجية












































































منقول عن موقع عشتار كوم


----------



## grges monir (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا موجود
الاسلام = موت  وارهاب وقتل حقيقة امامنا هاهى مدعمة بالادلة فهل من معترض ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*شىء محزن وموجع لكل القلوب اللى مازال فيها نبض 
تعازينا لكل اخواتنا فى العراق فمصابهم هو مصابنا 
ربنا يرحم الشهداء ويعزى كل قلب حزين لفراقهم
ربنا اكيد موجود ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*حاجة تبكى هذا مافعله الاسلام فى البشرية 
دم وارهاب قتل عنف 
هما انضموا لصفوف شهداء المسيح الذين شهدوا لمسيحهم بدمهم وانضموا لرصيد كاس غضب الله على احقر امة ظهرت فى تاريخ البشرية امة ابن امنة 
ارجعوا ياارهابيين عن دينكم القذر قبل متوجهوا غضب الله اللى مش هتقدره تشربوا كاس غضبه ربنا يرحمكم من غضبه قبل ميفوت الوقت 
*


----------



## Coptic Adel (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا ينيح روحهم

لي إشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح فذلك أفضل جداً
*​


----------



## أبرهة العصبي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

برغم ان كل الصور فيها دم وجثث انما الصورة دي هي اصعب واحدة 



الله يرحمهم


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح عليكم يا شهداء المسيحية 
هنيئا لكم المسيح و الملكوت السماوي 

و العار عليكي يا امة محمد الارهابية المتعطشة لدماء الابرياء ​*


----------



## محب مايكل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

رحمة الله لشهداء العراق

احر التعازي الى اخواننا العراقيين المسيحيين


----------



## MAJI (2 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر مشاعركم 
نحن جسد واحد في المسيح ربنا
من الذين عرفناهم من بين الشهداء
الاطفال الذين قتلوهم الاشرار كانوا مفزوعين ويبكون وبعدها قتلوا امهاتهم
عائلة كاملة استشهدت (جيران بيت شقيقتي)
استشهاد ابو وزوج اخت احد معارفنا امامه وامام والدته واخته 
ام وولداها الشابين استشهدوا 
قتلوا اولا احد الولدين وهو منسق جلوس المصلين فانكبت امه عليه قتلوها ثم حضنهما الولد الثاني فقتلوه هو الاخر
الرحمة على ارواحهم الطاهرة
لاتخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يهلك الجسد والروح في نار جهنم....امين


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*فلتخسأ يا محمد انت وامتك في الجحيم *

*صور مؤثرة جدا  يا ريتني كنت شهيد معاهم واكون مع المسيح في الملكوت السماوي *

*شكرا لك*


----------



## النهيسى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا ينيح نفوسهم فى الفردوس
آميــــــن​


----------



## ارووجة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

:'(  شي فظيع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعازينا لإخوتناالأحباء بالعراق
الرب ينيح أرواح الشهداء
ويعزى قلوب أهاليهم
ويهبهم الصبر والإحتمال
ربنا يرحمهم ويرحمنا​*


----------



## أبرهة العصبي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

أبرهة العصبي قال:


> برغم ان كل الصور فيها دم وجثث انما الصورة دي هي اصعب واحدة
> 
> 
> 
> الله يرحمهم





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLtP2_Ju5rA

اختلفت البلاد والجنسيات بس المسلمين هما المسلمين مهما حصل


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

أبرهة العصبي قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fltp2_ju5ra
> 
> اختلفت البلاد والجنسيات بس المسلمين هما المسلمين مهما حصل



*يا رب رحمتك فيديو مؤلم 
ربنا يعزي الكل 

و ينتقم من امة الارهاب ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FWgjiqroetM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## أبرهة العصبي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

maji قال:


> نشكر مشاعركم
> نحن جسد واحد في المسيح ربنا
> من الذين عرفناهم من بين الشهداء
> الاطفال الذين قتلوهم الاشرار كانوا مفزوعين ويبكون وبعدها قتلوا امهاتهم
> ...



الله يرحمهم كلهم


----------



## Dr.Jabbar (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*المسيحيه محبه وتسامح......وليس من المسيحيه في شي السب والشتم والعبارات النابيه على الاديان الاخرى......لان الارهاب مهما كانت مسمياته فهو يطول المسيحيين والمسلمين على السواء ...وكل شخص تتلطخ يده بدم بشر فهو مطرود من رحمة الله وكل الانبياء بضمنهم السيد المسيح عليه السلام كلهم بريئون منه الى يوم الدين.
*​*يا ربي ارحمهم برحمتك الواسعه وتغمد ارواحهم في جناتك واالى اصحاب التعليقات التي تجرحني وغيري ان يقرؤوا في الكتاب المقدس ويعودوا الى كلمات من رسالة السيد المسيح.
 ارى ان الذين يسبون ويشتمون من المسلمين او اخواننا المسيحيين ليسوا بمسلمين ولا ومسيحيين وانما يمثلون نفوسهم التي لم تتربى بأي دين ......وعزائي لاخوتي واصدقائي المسييحين بكل شهدائهم والمسلمين بكل شهدائهم والصابئه واليزيدين وكل العراقيين ...ورحمة الله على من قتل مظلوما على هذه الارض وسيعلم الناس يوما ما ان محمد نبي مثل باقي الانبياء ...وما يحدث الان بأسم الاسلام والاسلام منه براء قد ححدث سابقا باسم المسيح والمسيح منه براء وقتل ابناء الطائفه المسيحيه على يد السلطه الكنسيه في اوربا في عصور غابره .......هل لي ان اقول ان الديانه المسيحيه مليئة بالقتل !!!!! استغفر الله ...العاقل الغير منحاز يعرف حق المعرفه المجرمين ليس لهم دين ويتسترون بالدين ........والذي يسئ الى دين ونبي ليس الا واحد من المتسترين هولاء ولكنه لا يضرب بالسيف وانما يضرب بلسانه وجرمه لا يقل عن جرم القتله الذين يعولون على الجهلة لكي يفرقوا العراق والعراقيين ......ولكنها لن تؤثر بي ابدا وان كان اخي المسيحي معي واستطيع حمايته فافديه بروحي كما افدي اخي المسلم لاننا عراقيين اولا واخوان في الانسانيه قبل كل شي ..........طوبى لمن ربى ابناءه على المحبه والخير لسانا وفعلا 
*


----------



## Dr.Jabbar (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام لك يا اخي جرجيس
المسيحيه محبه  وتسامح......وليس من المسيحيه في شي السب والشتم والعبارات النابيه على  الاديان الاخرى......لان الارهاب مهما كانت مسمياته فهو يطول المسيحيين  والمسلمين على السواء ...وكل شخص تتلطخ يده بدم بشر فهو مطرود من رحمة الله  وكل الانبياء بضمنهم السيد المسيح عليه السلام كلهم بريئون منه الى يوم  الدين.
*​*يا ربي ارحمهم  برحمتك الواسعه وتغمد ارواحهم في جناتك واالى اصحاب التعليقات التي تجرحني  وغيري ان يقرؤوا في الكتاب المقدس ويعودوا الى كلمات من رسالة السيد  المسيح.
 ارى ان الذين يسبون ويشتمون من المسلمين او اخواننا المسيحيين ليسوا  بمسلمين ولا ومسيحيين وانما يمثلون نفوسهم التي لم تتربى بأي دين  ......وعزائي لاخوتي واصدقائي المسييحين بكل شهدائهم والمسلمين بكل شهدائهم  والصابئه واليزيدين وكل العراقيين ...ورحمة الله على من قتل مظلوما على  هذه الارض وسيعلم الناس يوما ما ان محمد نبي مثل باقي الانبياء ...وما يحدث  الان بأسم الاسلام والاسلام منه براء قد ححدث سابقا باسم المسيح والمسيح  منه براء وقتل ابناء الطائفه المسيحيه على يد السلطه الكنسيه في اوربا في  عصور غابره .......هل لي ان اقول ان الديانه المسيحيه مليئة بالقتل !!!!!  استغفر الله ...العاقل الغير منحاز يعرف حق المعرفه المجرمين ليس لهم دين  ويتسترون بالدين ........والذي يسئ الى دين ونبي ليس الا واحد من المتسترين  هولاء ولكنه لا يضرب بالسيف وانما يضرب بلسانه وجرمه لا يقل عن جرم القتله  الذين يعولون على الجهلة لكي يفرقوا العراق والعراقيين ......ولكنها لن  تؤثر بي ابدا وان كان اخي المسيحي معي واستطيع حمايته فافديه بروحي كما  افدي اخي المسلم لاننا عراقيين اولا واخوان في الانسانيه قبل كل شي  ..........طوبى لمن ربى ابناءه على المحبه والخير لسانا وفعلا *


----------



## Dr.Jabbar (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام لك يا اخي جرجيس
المسيحيه محبه  وتسامح......وليس من المسيحيه في شي السب والشتم والعبارات  النابيه على  الاديان الاخرى......لان الارهاب مهما كانت مسمياته فهو يطول  المسيحيين  والمسلمين على السواء ...وكل شخص تتلطخ يده بدم بشر فهو مطرود  من رحمة الله  وكل الانبياء بضمنهم السيد المسيح عليه السلام كلهم بريئون  منه الى يوم  الدين.
*​*يا ربي ارحمهم   برحمتك الواسعه وتغمد ارواحهم في جناتك واالى اصحاب التعليقات التي تجرحني   وغيري ان يقرؤوا في الكتاب المقدس ويعودوا الى كلمات من رسالة السيد   المسيح.
 ارى ان الذين يسبون ويشتمون من المسلمين او اخواننا المسيحيين ليسوا   بمسلمين ولا ومسيحيين وانما يمثلون نفوسهم التي لم تتربى بأي دين   ......وعزائي لاخوتي واصدقائي المسييحين بكل شهدائهم والمسلمين بكل شهدائهم   والصابئه واليزيدين وكل العراقيين ...ورحمة الله على من قتل مظلوما على   هذه الارض وسيعلم الناس يوما ما ان محمد نبي مثل باقي الانبياء ...وما يحدث   الان بأسم الاسلام والاسلام منه براء قد ححدث سابقا باسم المسيح والمسيح   منه براء وقتل ابناء الطائفه المسيحيه على يد السلطه الكنسيه في اوربا في   عصور غابره .......هل لي ان اقول ان الديانه المسيحيه مليئة بالقتل !!!!!   استغفر الله ...العاقل الغير منحاز يعرف حق المعرفه المجرمين ليس لهم دين   ويتسترون بالدين ........والذي يسئ الى دين ونبي ليس الا واحد من  المتسترين  هولاء ولكنه لا يضرب بالسيف وانما يضرب بلسانه وجرمه لا يقل عن  جرم القتله  الذين يعولون على الجهلة لكي يفرقوا العراق والعراقيين  ......ولكنها لن  تؤثر بي ابدا وان كان اخي المسيحي معي واستطيع حمايته  فافديه بروحي كما  افدي اخي المسلم لاننا عراقيين اولا واخوان في الانسانيه  قبل كل شي  ..........طوبى لمن ربى ابناءه على المحبه والخير لسانا وفعلا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

dr.jabbar قال:


> *
> طوبى لمن ربى ابناءه على المحبه والخير لسانا وفعلا *
> ​




*واللعنة على كل من علم وغرس فى النفوس كراهية الأخر والتحريض على قتله وقتاله*​​​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا كبير وقادر انه ياخد حقهم واكيد دمهم اللي اتسفك علي اسمه مش هيروح هدر
مبروك عليهم اكاليل الاستشهاد وعقبالنا احنا كمان
اذكرونا امام عرش رب النعمة​


----------



## Dr.Jabbar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

طوبى لمن ربى ابناءه على المحبه والخير لسانا وفعلا
واللعنة على كل من علم وغرس فى النفوس كراهية الأخر والتحريض على قتله وقتاله
صوت صاروخ : فداك نحن وفدا كل اخواننا المسيحين


----------



## Ramzi (4 نوفمبر 2010)

يعني لو ضليت اسب و اشتم بالمسلمين ليل نهار ما بشفي غليلي

الله ينتقم منكم يا مسلمين 
يا نبع الشر
يا سم بقلوب معتنقينك
يا سيف قتل بلا سبب
يا غبي​

الله يرحم كل الشهداء و الله عليكم يا مسلمين


----------



## MAJI (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*وكل شخص تتلطخ يده بدم بشر فهو مطرود من رحمة الله وكل الانبياء *
*لماذا يا د.جبار لايعرفون هذا الامر هؤلاء  الارهابيون؟*
*ومن اين جاءوا بمفاهيمهم الاسلامية التي سمحت لهم بهذا العمل؟*
*نعم المسيحية تمنع السب والشتم وان شتم المسيحي فهذا من عنده *
*لكن المسلم حين يسب بل ويقتل يقول هذا ما امرني به الله(كما ورد في بيان هؤلاء القتلة)وكما تروج له القنوات الاسلامية الكثيرة من خلال رجال دين يثقون بهم الكثير من المسلمين*
*يا ترى ما دور مثقفي المسلمين في منع هذا التحريض ضد الاخر؟*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 نوفمبر 2010)

نحتاج جميعا الى حضن المسيح


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (4 نوفمبر 2010)

نتائج الإسلام ...............................
ربنا يباركك و ينيحهم


----------



## Dr.Jabbar (5 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر الرد بالشتم والسب !!!!!! واتمنى ان يشفى غليلك يوما ما ....و لكني اشك في ذلك
و لك السلام يا من يسبني


----------



## Dr.Jabbar (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الى صديقي maji
تحيه طيبه، لو نظرت الى صورة القتل في بلدي العراق مثلا: فانها لا تشمل المسيحين فقط ، على العكس الطائفه المسيحيه  تعاني من الارهاب و التقتيل بالضبط مثل كل العراقيين بدون تفرقه فالقتله منصفين في هذا الجانب وعليه مستحيل ان يكونوا مسلمين . لو عشت في العراق لعلمت ان العشرات من رجال الدين المسلمين قتلوا و قتل اهلهم و احبتهم لانهم عارضوا افكار السلفيين الوهابيين او من عارض القتله والسفله المجرمين من جيش المهدي و امثالهم   و المثقف لا يحمل سلاحا بيده غيد العلم في بلد ادمته الحروب المتواليه و حصار يغاث الناس فيه و يعصرون و للعلم فان نظام الحكم السابق قد اطلق سراح ٧٠٠٠ مجرم وقاتل قبل الحرب بشهز واحد !!!!!! لكي يفعلوا هم والانتهازيين و سفلة الاحزاب بدون استثناء ما تراه باسم الدين والدين و المسلمين الحقيقين المسالمين يقتلون ،ينحرون بايديهم وبين مطرقة القتله والارهابيين """بتسميات اسلاميه"""" ،سندان الجهل  والتعصب  من الاخرين .........لكني اتفق معك ان الجهل في المنطقه العربيه عموما  هوه السبب الزئيسي في تسيد المتطرفين الهتلريين   من رجال الدين المسلمين  في السعوديه وايران و مثقفي هذه الشعوب هم من يعاني وطئة تسلطهم وممكن ان يقتلوا ان عارضوا لان هولاء السفله لن يتركوا نفوذهم الديني من اجل الحق  فمن السهوله بمكان الافتاء بالقتل في مجتمع جاهل ملئه القبليه التي حاربها الاسلام ......اما في العراق فبحكم عملي كطبيب في بغداد ،الجنوب و الشمال و الغرب ،فيهم كل الطوئف و الديانات ( المسلمين بطائفتيهم والمسيحين والصابئه المندائيين و الايزيديين ) من تعاملي الشخصي بدون النظر الى انتمائاتهم الدينيه وجدتهم وجدتهم طيبين و يكرمون الضيف وكان صيقي طبيبا معي مسيحي الديانه و احس نفس الشي من الناس .
اما القنوات والفضائيات فانت تعرف انها مسخره للكسب المادي الاعمي اغلبها لاتآبه بنتائج استضافة المجرمين و المتطرفيين الذين بكل السف يتسيدون ساحة رجال الدين ، والسبب الاهم ان من يمول هذه القنوات اناس بافق ضيق جدا ومتعصبين لطواءفهم ،ويطلبون الثأر لمن يقتل من ابنائهم سنة كانوا او شيعه فيحرظون و يبثون السموم لقتل الاخر ولفتره ليست بقصيره كان الـذبح والقتل يشمل المسلمين فقط بايدي القاعده لقتل الشيعه وبعض السنه وبايدي جيش المهدي ايظا لقتل السنه وبعض الشيعه ، اما الان فالكل يقتل حتى اخواني واصدقائي المسيحين لاسقاط الدوله التي بالاصل لاتآبه لالام ونزيف الشعب بقدر اهتامها بالكرسي.
بالمناسبه انا لا اتآثر مطلقا بمن يسب المسلمين عامه بدون تعيين ...فكل يحاسب بما يفعل  .....ولكني علي يقين ان الكثير من هولاء السفله تدفعه مثل هـذه الردود لايذاء اخواني المسيحيين..... فلن يفيد الكلام بهـذه الطزيقه من نبكي عليهم وعلى فقدهم لكن قد يفجعنا باخرين.....هذا كل خوفي واشكر مرورك اخي ماجي ...و بوركت المسيحيه باناس مومنين بها ... ونبقى نلعن القتله مهما كان انتماءهم الديني اسما


----------



## Ramzi (5 نوفمبر 2010)

يا دكتور جابر انا عمري ما سبيت
بس لما شفت الصور 
عبرت بسرعه عن الي جواتي

وثق باني احقد على كل من يفعل هذه الامور مهما كان


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*صور مؤلمة جدا
الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى الفردوس
ويعزي اخواننا في العراق ويصبرهم

آمين*​


----------

